# HTST - Auto Finesse 5 Litres



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a range of Auto Finesse 5L products heavily discounted.
Which includes Auto Finesse Citrus Power, Imperial, Iron Out, Lather, Crystal and Finale

Click Here to see the deals 

Free shipping for Mainland (ex highlands) orders over £50

Offer until stocks last or time runs out.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Good price on citrus power. Just bought 5 litres the other day though


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice price on the Crystal just can't justify 5 litres to myself.

If anyone wants to split and go halves let me know. I'm PR9 postcode but travel a bit around Merseyside


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

how much for postage to ni?


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

aerodynamic18 said:


> how much for postage to ni?


Postage is £19.99 up to 20kg or free on orders over £200


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Good prices, have a one day free shipping on orders


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Was gonna bang in a cheeky order for some crystal but it's nearly £7 p+p


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Pittsy said:


> Was gonna bang in a cheeky order for some crystal but it's nearly £7 p+p


Its free if you spend £50


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

polishyourcar said:


> Its free if you spend £50


It's xmas time do you really think the Mrs will be pleased if I spend over 50 on detailing gear? :lol:


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Ryan will this offer be back on in January ?


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

polishyourcar said:


> Postage is £19.99 up to 20kg or free on orders over £200


Pity!


----------

